

My Friend's Professor Uses This to Motivate His Students - bhartzer
http://recklessvswreckless.blogspot.com/2015/02/my-friends-professor-uses-this-to_2.html

======
germinalphrase
I've heard of instructors doing things like this - but, seriously, who has
time to keep track of all these points/levels/special adjustments? I'd spend
more time maintaining this system than teaching/grading/planning.

